
Show HN: EmberGen – Real-time volumetric fluid simulations for games and film - JangaFX
https://jangafx.com
======
JangaFX
Hi Everyone,

I started JangaFX in 2016, and I've dreamed of having a piece of software that
creates volumetric fluid simulations like explosions, fire, and smoke in real-
time. Over the past few years I've built up a stellar team of like minded
programmers and we've poured everything we have into building EmberGen.
EmberGen is currently in beta and is being used by a plethora of AAA game and
film studios. Our next big steps are to increase the fidelity of our
simulations so that we can get much closer to offline quality!

Let me know what you think. :)

PS. Our mobile site kind of sucks and you'll see more of what the software is
about on a desktop.

